# Cold response to toad whacking day



## News Bot (Feb 19, 2011)

BASHING cane toads to death with a golf club is the preferred option for 60 per cent of those polled in a Queensland newspaper, and the RSPCA is not amused.

*Published On:* 19-Feb-11 10:32 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

The RSPCA is going to speak out about cane toads being killed but not snakes?!?!?


----------



## chase77 (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm not advocating cruelty to animals BUT they are are an exotic and need to be terminated. do we continue to let exotic animals destroy native animals and vegetation or do we just accept that one way or another we need to eradicate them.

Chase.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2011)

Cruelty against ANY animals should not be advocated. The culling of Cane Toads by private individuals has absolutely no effect on their populations and is not a useful eradication tool. The other thing that needs to be considered is that the general public are not proficient in differentiating small toads from other, similar looking frog species. This was highlighted in the recent QLD floods, where we watch a family stomping on Orante Burrowing Frogs that they mistakenly ID's as Cane Toads.


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree Jonno, just because something needs to be eradicated there is NO need for cruelty!
Stupid humans brought them here and the cane toads were not even suitable for the reason they were brought here!


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

They say that the freezer is an accepted method where many people would disagree. I say that a quick smack to the head done right should kill them quickly. Its better than the game that some people I know used to play *Cane toad tennis*.


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 19, 2011)

They didn't ask to be here, being horrible to them isn't going to be beneficial. It sends out a message that is ok to bludgeon whatever amphibian they think is a toad, and many sickos will anyway but the ignorant join them as they have no idea of the difference. Unfortunately I don't see this cultural trend changing.


----------



## Allan (Feb 19, 2011)

So true Jonno, whether you have sickos whacking them with golf clubs or people kill them humanely, at the end of the day, it will have no impact whatsoever.


----------



## dadaman (Feb 19, 2011)

Who cares. As long as they are killed.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2011)

Dont know if this is unnecessarily cruel or not but there is a good technique for controlling toadlets. They always emerge at the easiest outlet from the pond/ lake/ creek. It is easy to identify this spot by the clustering tadpoles and exiting toadlets. Put cat food at the water's edge. Meat ants will find it quickly and cart away the toadlets in their feeding frenzy. Very effective.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 19, 2011)

Toads aren't completely useless at least. The coin purses you find at markets are a great way to freak Japanese people out. 

Still, as long as you brain them hard enough to kill them in one go, I don't see the harm...? People kill snakes in much more gruesome ways.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 19, 2011)

I know of people that use squirt of detol and this kills the toad as well, I soppuse this would inhumane considering it would sufficate the toad.


----------

